# Cpt 31500



## gbrunow0828 (Oct 19, 2011)

In the event a provider has to intubate a ptaient twice in one day, can CPT 31500 be billed twice in the day with a modifier 76 on the second code?


Thanks!


----------



## rajeshverma607 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, If the previous tube was removed as per the patient condition, and a new tube was now inserted on next visit. Please check if the same tube was repositioned, if yes it will not be separately reportable.


Rajesh Verma, CPC
Delhi


----------

